# Ms. Mofet's String Bean Salad



## msmofet (Mar 29, 2015)

You can make this with fresh string beans or fresh broccoli (*see note). Sorry I don't have exact measurements. It depends on the amount of string beans or broccoli you start with. 
Taste often and adjust to personal taste preference (and company LOL Vampires beware!). I like to make this the day before if possible so it can chill and meld the flavors.

*Ms. Mofet's String Bean Salad*

All ingredients to taste according to amount of beans 

Fresh string beans - cleaned and steamed till just tender*
Fresh garlic - sliced thin, pressed or grated
Fresh lemon juice and zest
Olive oil
Ground Sea Salt 
Ground black pepper

In bowl mix garlic, lemon juice, olive oil, salt and pepper. 
Cook string beans and toss in dressing while hot. 

Serve hot or chilled.

*You can substitute fresh steamed broccoli and add tuna to broccoli salad for a light lunch or nutritious snack.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 29, 2015)

Looks and sounds deeelish MsM!

I'm always looking for a new way with one of my favorite Trader Joe's items!


----------



## msmofet (Mar 29, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Looks and sounds deeelish MsM!
> 
> I'm always looking for a new way with one of my favorite Trader Joe's items!


 
Hope you like it Kay. 

Are those the ones you steam in the bag? I have never used them for the salad I always use the regular green beans. But I will have to try them.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 29, 2015)

Nope, although they are frozen, you don't steam them in the bag MsM. They are really excellent, tender and can be used like any fresh green bean. I really like them with bacon, onion, sauteed and then steamed in the pot with chicken broth. I could make a meal of them that way, with just some of your wonderful garlic toast.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 29, 2015)

Sounds Good.  Thanks.  I think I do something similar.  Usually with leftover beans and whatever vinaigrette I have already made.      I never thought about adding additional garlic, so you have garlicy green beans.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 31, 2015)

I swear I made green beans that looked exactly like those pictured above last week.
I steamed a batch of the long green beans and was going to just butter them.
Instead I squeezed/pressed some fresh garlic in a serving bowl with some butter and tossed my green beans in the sauce.  Also some salt and cracked pepper.
My wife loved them and they were easy.

Now I can kick them up. Thanks ms.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks, Msmofet....those look good.  I just bought some fresh string beans and a couple of lemons yesterday, so I think I'll head into the kitchen and make this now.  I'll let it sit in the fridge for a few hours and have some with this afternoon's dinner.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 31, 2015)

Msmofet, this was delicious.    I was going to save half for tomorrow but they were so good, that there are no leftovers.


----------



## Addie (Apr 1, 2015)

It has been eons since I had Italian green bean salad. The Pirate's MIL used to make every time I went to her house. It was the first thing I would eat. I always left the plate clean. It is so simple to make. I don't know why I haven't made it myself. 

Dang you. Now I want Pizza and a Green Bean Italian Salad.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 1, 2015)

Looks lovely. I was thinking perfect for adding some shrimp, scallops, or crab meat!


----------



## msmofet (Apr 3, 2015)

You're welcome everyone.

Glad you liked them Cheryl

LOL Addie.


----------

